# Anybody lonely during the holidays?



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Everywhere I go, I see people carrying bags of gifts and shopping. At this time of my life, because of some changes and a move, I am mostly alone. I gave the postman a box of Turtles for Christmas and realized that I hardly have anyone else to shop for. No siblings, no children, no partner, a few friends but we've never done holidays together.

My life is mostly pretty good but I suddenly realized that I'm somewhat alone right now. Does anyone else feel lonely at the holidays?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you are ok.

My wife and kids are away for 3 weeks.
So far I am doing pretty well.
Did some water change, sold and bought some fish, watched some DVD and chatted in the BCA chatroom at night 

I didn't buy any gift. We don't do gift exchange 
Just bought a box of chocolate for my wife.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Being alone for the holidays isn't a bad thing.
This will be my first holidays alone, and I'm going to make the best out of it. 
I'm going to do what i enjoy, a bit of yoga, working out, watch a movie. 
Think of it as time with yourself. Do what makes you happy. Don't buy into the hype of the holidays, instead buy yourself something nice


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

YouTube - How To Be Alone

Trust me, watch it.

Cried when I first watched it, because I have been that lonely, and did many things she suggested, I just never changed my frame of mind. (Trust me, the gym is a great place to be alone)


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

its sometimes nice to have time to yourself...like the others mentioned above..time to do yoga..change the water in the tanks...rescape the substrate..add a few more pets to the tanks...and so on. You can also visit some of the sponsors of this forum..pretty sure they will have nice products to cheer you up.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Or u can post a meet up of bcaquaria ppl that might be alone and want some company and do water changes together and eat dinner after!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> Or u can post a meet up of bcaquaria ppl that might be alone and want some company and do water changes together and eat dinner after!


that sounds kinda relaxing


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

I find myself feeling alone this time of year in particular. My family is all in the US so I dont have any family up here at all, and all my friends have moved on, so it can be a little hard at times.

I have in the past just made myself a Christmas dinner, turkey and all, this year though I plan to just watch a movie at home, and rest, can afford making the dinner this year.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I actually like spending some time alone. It allows time to appreciate life and the things you have going. I use to work during Xmas and throughout the holidays which looking back, wasn't all that bad. I will be leaving away on a trip on Xmas day this Saturday. Going to spend the remainder of the next few weeks alone. Seeking reclusion and being alone. Just remember this....you're not really alone. there's always someone else that is in a similar situation. try shopping at Walmart at 4am! 

Hope you can make the most of the time away from work and do some R&R sandy.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Just gonna be me and pets here this year too.
I may still go get a small turkey to stuff.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Sandy, I'm sorry that you are feeling alone at this time of year. It can be a difficult time because there is so much hype about perfect homes and perfect parties with perfect friends. Sometimes it helps to do something totally different, break with tradition and have an adventure. Doing the things you usually did with other people just bring back memories and can feel incomplete. By doing something new and outside the box (whatever that is for you) you cannot compare it to the past and it can be quite fulfilling.

I don't know what you enjoy or what you need, but give it some thought. Be spontaneous! A last minute trip, volunteering, meeting people at a community centre. In any case, I hope you find the joy you need and remember, you are not truly alone.


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

some of you know that I have horses as well, when I was still in highschool, (my family is european, we celebrate christmas on christmas eve, christmas day actually has no meaning to my family) 

so I would offer to do a few peoples barn cleaning, horse care for christmas. you would'nt believe how many people loved this. and it made no difference to me, just cleaned the stalls, fed the horses, and that way the owners could be with their families. 

Pets dont take holidays, so if you feel up to it, contact a local shelter, or some sort of rescue, and offer to help out for christmas so that the regular staff can go be with their families  Thats just usually how I feel about christmas, if i'm alone, and have no huge hookup on the holiday, let someone who does be able to spend it with their family...its a nice gesture (and not a bad paycheque either!)


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

For me, this time of year has never been the easiest as my father pretty much passed away on the 25th.... but, this year, my partner and I had planned to make it a great holiday, including those who have nowhere to go, or are too far from their families.

It would appear as though our social circle still migrates towards their birth families. We've got the bird, the fixings, the space.... and lack of people to help us make a mark in all of it. For me, this time of year is about being with like-minded people, people you care about. This is (possibly scary) an open invitation for those who are alone during this time, to come out to our place on Saturday and enjoy the holiday cheer!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Grete_J, that is a wonderful offer! 
Merry Christmas to you and everyone who shows up at your door.



Grete_J said:


> This is (possibly scary) an open invitation for those who are alone during this time, to come out to our place on Saturday and enjoy the holiday cheer!!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hey, Grete_J, that is a wonderful offer!
> Merry Christmas to you and everyone who shows up at your door.


*shrugs* Everyone I've met off of this site so far has been above and beyond friendly and courteous. I really think people should have the option of being with crazy axolotl fanatics this time of year  Ohhh... and turkey, can't forget the turkey.... tofurkey as well for the veg's


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

A deeply felt thank you to Grete_J, the "crazy axolotl fanatic" with the warm heart.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

my wife and my son are gone for 3 weeks as well, and I'm by my self this christmas and yes it gets pretty lonely sometimes.....



ninez said:


> Hope you are ok.
> 
> My wife and kids are away for 3 weeks.
> So far I am doing pretty well.
> ...


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> my wife and my son are gone for 3 weeks as well, and I'm by my self this christmas and yes it gets pretty lonely sometimes.....


so far so good.
last year when they were away, i had ppl coming over to do reno (hardwood floor) so it kept me pretty busy.

this year, i am getting a plumber to come to do toilet repair 
just find something to keep your mind occupied


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> my wife and my son are gone for 3 weeks as well, and I'm by my self this christmas and yes it gets pretty lonely sometimes.....


Hi, Bien & O.P.

We all feel lonely at times even with or without our family. Sometimes, personal quiet time to MEDITATE & PRAY are good reminders of what we have in our life.

Thanks for your sharing !!!!!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> my wife and my son are gone for 3 weeks as well, and I'm by my self this christmas and yes it gets pretty lonely sometimes.....


haha... Bien, wanna do some charity work...like i dunno..help your fellow BCA member VinnyD rescape his tank? ...just kidding. dun worry..you'll find something fun to do over the holidays..cheers


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

If you're feeling lonely there's nothing like a furry friend to keep you company. Had the house to myself for 3 weeks and the cats make great companions. One of them is sitting with me as I type!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

There's the ChatRoom too.. There's usually a few of us hanging out in there every evening. Just click on the link up in the task bar and come on in .


----------

